# 2010 specialized p1 rim failure



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

so i tacoed my new p1 rims after only 2 rides,i think its safe to say that these rims suck.i'm looking for a nice strong set of blue wheels to match my p1 anyone know where i can get some?i would like a set simular to cam mccauls set that he has on his bike in nwd 8 vid


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Azonic Outlaws are good rims for cheep and they come in blue. No micro drive or bolt on rear w/o and adapter but they will fit the bill.

Stephen


----------



## madtown627 (May 17, 2010)

i did the same thing to my p1 wheels. remember you have the get the rear dished 6mm or so because of the offset rear triangle. i just had a rear wheel built with a nashbar hub and a halo sas rim. atomlab pimplites in blue look pretty good.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

My 2010 P1 is holding up great! I bent the rear rim, just slightly, so I got it fixed. I jump and do tricks, so I don't know what you guys are doing to yours..but I'm even a big guy and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Elektrobot (Aug 7, 2009)

I have some custom blue Pimplite wheels arriving tomorrow.

I'll post pictures and let you know what I think.


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Elektrobot said:


> I have some custom blue Pimplite wheels arriving tomorrow.
> 
> I'll post pictures and let you know what I think.


Please do. I'm looking at these myself.


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

I Was Looking Into Some Ns Bikes Trailmaster Rims But They Seem To Be Impossible To Get In The Us Right Now,maybe A Set Of Purple Rims Would Look Nice On The New Pi's


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

kremecheze said:


> I Was Looking Into Some Ns Bikes Trailmaster Rims But They Seem To Be Impossible To Get In The Us Right Now,maybe A Set Of Purple Rims Would Look Nice On The New Pi's


Every color in stock right here.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45964
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45965
They will even ship for free if you can get together an order over $237.:thumbsup:


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

My Hub Is A 36 Hole And They Only Had A 32 Hole Listed,so I Went With A Set Of Purple Halo Sas Rims Laced To My Stock Blue Hubs,hope They Look Good And They Should Hold Up Much Better,my Bike Shop Is Providing The Rim,spokes And Labor For 120 A Wheel Is That A Good Price?


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds reasonable to me, if your LBS builds good wheels. 
The rims are ~50, spokes are $1 each, so you're only paying $35 more to have the wheels built. 
(note that these are retail prices and the LBS is making more than $35 in the transaction)


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm prett happy with the price,I wonder if the halos will be lighter than my stock wheels


----------

